# eclipse  - *.class file  in Classpath



## bernhard_la (18. Jun 2012)

Hallo, 


ich möchte fremde *.class files in eclipse in meinem JAVA Projekt nutzen. 
vermutlich muss ich die .classpath  anpassen. 
In welchen Ordner muss ich die Class files kopieren und wie muss ich meinen Class path anpassen. 
---  Ist mein Vorgehen überhaupt richtig ? ---- 


Grüße 

Bernhard


----------



## Gast2 (18. Jun 2012)

In der regel nutzt man keine einzelnen .class Dateien, sondern ganze .jar Archive.
Das vorgehen müsste aber bei beiden identisch sein, du musst die Dateien dem build path (Rechte Maustaste aufs Projekt) hinzufügen.


----------



## bernhard_la (18. Jun 2012)

bin  im property editor  auf JAVA BUILD PATH und dann weiter auf LIBRARIES gegangen. einzelne *.class files kann ich hier nicht als * ADD EXTERNAL.JAR dem Projekt hinzufügen


----------



## Gast2 (18. Jun 2012)

Du kannst aber Class Folder oder External Class Folder hinzufügen.


----------



## bernhard_la (18. Jun 2012)

ich verwende *ECLIPSE 3.1* , mit RechtsClick auf _project properties _komme ich nicht weiter- 
den Punkt zum Hinzufuegen habe ich nicht /sehe ich nicht


----------



## Gast2 (18. Jun 2012)

Rechte Maustaste -> Build Path -> Configure Build Path


----------



## bernhard_la (19. Jun 2012)

Bin jetzt einen kleinen Schritt weiter; 

der class file hat den Namen 
	
	
	
	





```
Testjava.class
```
;  leider zeigt mit Eclipse an : 
	
	
	
	





```
import Testjava.*;
```
er findet die KLasse immer nich nicht.




ich möchte dann folgenden code ausführen 



```
try {
	         Class c  = Class.forName(TestJava);
	         Method m[] = c.getDeclaredMethods();
	         for (int i = 0; i < m.length; i++)
	         System.out.println(m[i].toString());
	      }
	      catch (Throwable e) {
	         System.err.println(e);
	      }
```


----------



## Gast2 (20. Jun 2012)

Du kannst keine Klassen importieren, sondern nur packages. Wenn TestJava in keinem package liegt kannst du die Klasse nicht importieren.
Was genau versuchst du da eigentlich zu machen?


----------



## bernhard_la (21. Jun 2012)

stehe vor folgender Aufgabe :


habe 3 *.class files bekommen und soll die Funktion dieser *.class files über INTROSPECTION bestimmen,
den Code für die Inspection der java classen hätte ich schon, nur kann die *.class files nicht in meienm Projekt verwenden.


----------



## bernhard_la (23. Jun 2012)

----   benötige immer noch Hilfe --- 

kann ich aus meinen 3 *.class files ein package erstellen


----------



## Noctarius (23. Jun 2012)

Meinst du ein Java-Package (also den CanonicalPath) oder ein JAR (als Package)?
Ersteres geht nur, wenn die internen Classnames auch den Canonical Path aufweisen, letzteres geht auf jeden Fall.


----------



## bernhard_la (23. Jun 2012)

ich habe halt nur 3 files mit der Endung *.class , das Einbinden mit Eclipse über den -classpath klappt irgendwie nicht 
darum würde ich die lösung probieren heir die *.class in ein package zu kopieren


----------



## Noctarius (23. Jun 2012)

Geht nicht. Wenn das mit dem Classpath nicht geht machst du was falsch


----------



## bernhard_la (24. Jun 2012)

besteht die Möglichkeit meinen Class Path per Hand zu ergänzen ? 



```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<classpath>
	<classpathentry excluding="Project1/|classfiles/|classfiles/" kind="src" path=""/>
	<classpathentry kind="con" path="org.eclipse.jdt.launching.JRE_CONTAINER"/>
	<classpathentry exported="true" kind="lib" path="Project1"/>
	<classpathentry kind="lib" path="classfiles"/>
	<classpathentry kind="output" path="bin"/>
</classpath>
```

Physikalisch habe ich einen Ordner Projecte mir zwei Unterprdnern Project1 und classfiles,
die Codezeile  import testClass.*; erzeugt folgenden Fehler :  *THE IMPORT CAN NOT BE RESOLVED; *


----------



## Noctarius (24. Jun 2012)

Stell doch wie oben gesagt in Eclipse ein...


----------



## bernhard_la (24. Jun 2012)

a) ich kann zwar einen class folder im project setup hinzufügen 
 allerdings klappt denn der import der Klassen aus den *.class files immer noch nicht 

b) außerdem bin ich mir nach obigen antwiorten nicht ganz sicher :
 kann ich jetzt einzelne *.class files hinzufügen und die Klassen vir import ...   verwenden oder nicht...;
Brauche ich ein *.jat File oder ,,,, doch noch etwas anderes


----------



## Noctarius (24. Jun 2012)

Du kannst einen Ordner mit Classfiles hinzufügen, allerdings musst du dann beim Import immer noch den Canoncial Path der Klassen kennen und diese müssen auch entsprechend in einer Ordnerstruktur passend zum Canonical Path liegen. Übrigens lassen sich Klassen im "default"-Package nicht aus anderen Klassen in Package-Strukturen importieren.


----------

